# Lovely lass on top of Harley-Davidson bike



## coreduo (Jun 9, 2010)




----------



## KmH (Jun 9, 2010)

Where's the bike?


----------



## gsgary (Jun 9, 2010)

It's a bit soft due to the shutter speed you use 1/60@180mm, she is lovely glad i can't see an ugly Harley


----------



## ifi (Jun 9, 2010)

Where is the Harley-Davidson? 
She looks nice, but the shadows and I think her face should have been a little more toward the camera. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Jun 9, 2010)

Nice bike!


----------



## BuS_RiDeR (Jun 9, 2010)

c.cloudwalker said:


> Nice bike!



I agree!!! Umm wait....  What bike?


----------



## vtf (Jun 9, 2010)

BuS_RiDeR said:


> c.cloudwalker said:
> 
> 
> > Nice bike!
> ...


:thumbup:


----------



## chammer (Jun 9, 2010)

gsgary said:


> It's a bit soft due to the shutter speed you use 1/60@180mm, she is lovely glad i can't see an ugly Harley



You know what I like about it being kinda soft though? The fact that, especially with it being in black and white, it looks like some of the older photographs I've seen from the 60's and 70's. It honestly looks like it was done with film from that time period to me. In that regard I actually really dig it.


----------



## Suede (Jun 9, 2010)

KmH said:


> Where's the bike?



I dont know why,but this made me laugh so hard that I was almost in tears.

Thanks for that.


----------



## Derrel (Jun 9, 2010)

Are you sure she's riding a Harley? She looks more like a Honda or Yamaha gal to me...

Oh, and BTW, head and shoulder poses of pretty young ladies almost always look better framed in portrait orientation, so that there are actually some shoulders in the frame, to visually support the head. In the posted photo, it's just a floating head, seen in a horizontal composition.


----------



## bigtwinky (Jun 9, 2010)

You should of given this thread a proper title like "girl without pants"


----------



## Raizels (Jun 10, 2010)

bigtwinky said:


> You should of given this thread a proper title like "girl without pants"


----------



## coreduo (Jun 10, 2010)

I know of  somebody who scolds me with 'you're not listening' when my macro 70-300mm goes off-mark. Now he cannot do it ... the picture is crispy sharp...he he he


----------

